# Quesion about SPL Meter and Cal. file



## mdelhaj (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello guys
Iam totaly new to Rew software and just yesterday i have managed to take my first subwoofer measurment .
Iam using an SPL Meter name (Silverline) my Question is that , would be ok to use the Redio shack cal. file from thise site togather with my spl meter? ....also another Question how can i find out how much accurate is my slp meter...i was thinking if i repeat the measurment for the subwoofer and the graph for the response stay the same everytime , would that mean that the spl is accurate enough? finally do think i should just go out and buy a Redio shack meter? 
Thanks alot!

Here is how my slp meter look like:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-633937-Sound-Level-Meter/dp/B0015NSTLI


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Your meter appears to be the same as the Radio Shack #33-2050, so you can use that calibration file – see our Mic/Meters Downloads Page.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mdelhaj (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you very much Wayne!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Also, since you have a SLM and REW, I would not recommend you buy another, even the RS. The money would be better spent on an inexpensive calibrated mic.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Also, since you have a SLM and REW, I would not recommend you buy another, even the RS. The money would be better spent on an inexpensive calibrated mic.


+1. :T


----------



## dagb (Aug 27, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Your meter appears to be the same as the Radio Shack #33-2050, so you can use that calibration file – see our Mic/Meters Downloads Page.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Appearance can be deceiving...
This thread:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...figure-out-if-its-true-radio-shack-clone.html
states:



clicky said:


> I have recently purchased one of these, mine was labelled "Silverline" but they are sold under a variety of different labels.
> ........
> At this stage I decided to compare the circuit with the Radio shack version and while most of it is very similar the RS use a single BA301 op-amp and this new meter uses a C4558 dual op-amp and quite a few different component values, so NO it is not the same meter. It appears to be updated from the original circuit by having larger value coupling capacitors so it should be better at low frequencies than the old one.


Sadly, clicky did not make a calibration file for us. 

Dag


----------



## planetc (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry to drag up an old thread for my first post, but it seems a logical follow on. 

Given the quantity of these meters floating around, and the scarcity of the RS meter, (uk) has anyone with the necessary knowledge made a calibration file for use with REW? 
Preparing for my first delve into REW, I have ordered one, thinking it was the same as the RS meter, then found this thread. Whilst I can happily move to a mic setup, this was destined to be a stepping stone for me and I am sure others are likely to take a similar path.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey plantc,

First, welcome to the Forum! To answer your question, this thread should help. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## planetc (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice one Wayne, appreciate that very much. I think in the long term I'll look to hear a decent mic as the subject interests me. I can at least have a play around with the software and the BFD I have acquired in the meantime.


----------

